# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agroindustriales  PULPA DE PALTA CONGELADA / MITADES O CHUNKS DE PALTA (IQF)

## Bruno Cillóniz

Aprovechando el inicio de la campaña de palta en el Perú, ofrecemos a nuestros contactos pulpa de palta congelada, mitades (IQF) y Chunks (IQF) para exportación. *
Presentaciones:* 1 Kg, 2 Kg ó 5 Kg / 22 TM ó 24 TM por conetenedro / Envíos aéreos y marítimos  *Contacto: Bruno Cillóniz*  *RPM:* 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe  avocado puree.jpgChunks 2.jpgChunks.jpghalves.jpgTemas similares: BUSCO PROVEEDORES DE MARACUYA PARA PRODUCCION DE PULPA CONGELADA VENDEMOS PULPA CONGELADA DE CAMU CAMU Busco clientes interesados en pulpa de palta hass Mango y Piña IQF de Ecuador (mango chunks and pineapple chunks) Termo Batidora disminuirá costos de producción de pulpa de palta

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Iniciamos la campaña 2014 de palta peruana, y continuamos con la oferta de pulpa de palta (avocado puree) para exportación o para mercado local.  
También estamos interesados en ofertas de descartes de exportación para comprar materia prima. 
Los interesados puedes contactarse conmigo a través de este medio, o escribiéndome al correo: bcilloniz@agroforum.pe 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Buscamos a alguna empresa peruana que pueda abastecer de pulpa congelada de palta, fabricada con sistema HPP (High Pressure Processing), para atender un importante requerimiento para esta campaña. Asimismo, estamos buscando a alguna empresa que pueda abastecer de slices IQF, ya que nosotros estamos en negociaciones para abastecer de chunks de palta IQF, pero aún no está confirmado si podremos hacer slices, por lo que estamos interesados en contactar empresas que estén interesadas en esta oportunidad para iniciar conversaciones, ya que el cliente viene a Perú la semana entrante y sería bueno reunirnos con él para ver todos los detalles de una posible compra, para iniciar a la brevedad envíos a partir de mayo. 
Muy agradecido estaré de cualquier información que me puedan dar sobre empresas que puedan abastecer de estos 2 productos. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Ofrecemos chunks de palta Hass IQF para la campaña 2014. Contamos con 10 Kg de muestras, en bolsas de 1 Kg para los interesados (Ver imagen). Adjuntamos ficha técnica. 
Planta certificada con BRC.  *Precio FOB Callao: US$3.15 x KG * *Contacto: Bruno Cillóniz*  *RPM:* 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe   20140602_113140.jpg

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, actualizamos los precios de la pulpa de palta y los chunks IQF para la campaña 2015.   *Pulpa de palta congelada:* US$2.40 x Kg FOB Callao*Chunks IQF:* US$3.00 x Kg FOB Callao.  *Pedidos: Bruno Cillóniz*  *Telf:* 241-4422 Anexo 120* 
RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.pe

----------

